# Could this be a faint positive or evap



## Jamrtz

I’m not sure where I’m at on dpo. I’ve had irregular periods. I started taking Myo-inositol & d-chiro to regulate 2 months ago. I woke up this morning 07/31 with small amount of dry blood. I thought maybe implantation? But I tested 30 minutes later and nothing. Well I waited until later that night and believe I got a faint bfp? I’m not sure though because I waited another 30 minutes and tested AGAIN and bfn. I’m not sure if it’s because I didn’t have to use the restroom as much that time so it might be diluted. This is the 2nd test I took. (Took a total of 3; morning, night, night)


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely bfp. 30m is not long enough of a hold in the early days. Definitely keep an eye on that bleeding though. Spotting can be normal, but usually for ib it’s old blood and comes 1-2 days before the bfps. Not that I know lol I never had it.


----------



## HopefulPony

That’s a BFP :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

bfp :)


----------



## Jamrtz

DobbyForever said:


> Definitely bfp. 30m is not long enough of a hold in the early days. Definitely keep an eye on that bleeding though. Spotting can be normal, but usually for ib it’s old blood and comes 1-2 days before the bfps. Not that I know lol I never had it.




Bevziibubble said:


> bfp :)

thank you! I’m so confused. I took another one this morning 7:30 am & bfn. I did go to bed at 4am so the hold was about 3.5 hours or less. I went back to sleep woke up at 10:45 am tested again and bfn. I’m either not pregnant or not holding long enough and need to give it fine. I’ve had insomnia the last couple weeks. So that doesn’t help.


----------



## Jamrtz

Jamrtz said:


> thank you! I’m so confused. I took another one this morning 7:30 am & bfn. I did go to bed at 4am so the hold was about 3.5 hours or less. I went back to sleep woke up at 10:45 am tested again and bfn. I’m either not pregnant or not holding long enough and need to give it time I’ve had insomnia the last couple weeks. So that doesn’t help.


----------



## HopefulPony

I’m sorry about the BFN, that’s confusing :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I’m sorry that is a rollercoaster. Generally a 2 hour hold with no liquids is good though :(


----------



## Jamrtz

DobbyForever said:


> Ugh I’m sorry that is a rollercoaster. Generally a 2 hour hold with no liquids is good though :(

well this was on the FAQ for the test strips I bought so I guess it’s just a waiting game :-(


----------



## Jamrtz

HopefulPony said:


> I’m sorry about the BFN, that’s confusing :(


It is!! I’m gonna give it a few days and not stress myself out about it before testing again. Definitely looks like a bfp to me because it isn’t a colorless line but this is my first time so I wouldn’t know :(


----------



## HopefulPony

25miu are not the most sensitive tests so it might be that it didn’t pick up enough HCG to go positive. Waiting a couple of days is a good idea. It’s hard though!


----------



## DobbyForever

You’re amazing. I don’t have that kind of patience lol I’d be getting a beta :rofl: I’ll be keeping my FXed!


----------



## josephine3

Good luck looks bfp fxd for you x


----------



## Jamrtz

I couldn’t wait :rofl:
The test says to read after 5 minutes but this showed up in 3 (that’s what I set my timer for). I don’t see the point in waiting 5 minutes (that’s just me) It didn’t get darker after 5 minutes. The only difference was you could see the pink more. Honestly think I’m 9dpo at the max. So it would still be early. I’ll try and wait a little longer LOL


----------



## Jamrtz

josephine3 said:


> Good luck looks bfp fxd for you x


Thank you!!


----------



## Jamrtz

I could be wrong about the dpo but that’s my best guess.


----------



## josephine3

Great line congratulations! X


----------



## Jamrtz

josephine3 said:


> Great line congratulations! X


Thank you


----------



## HopefulPony

BFP!!! Congratulations:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Congratulations!


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats!!


----------

